# Sullivan's Island



## SCsurf (Aug 26, 2015)

I am new to surfcasting and will be fishing Sullivan's Island end of September and October from the beach. My current set up is one of Tommy's 12' 3-7oz casting rods. What species am I fishing for at this time of year (I was hoping for drum)? What bait should I be using? How should I keep this bait fresh? What type of rig should I use/leader/etc? What time of the day/tide/moon phase? What test line mono/braid? Also, I need a reel for this rod. I am tied to shimano's and was looking at the Calcutta 700 but worry this is too bulky of a reel. Any other Shimano recommendations for this set up maybe a Torium?


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Akios.go to Tommy website.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't like the Akios/Abus for drum. Yeah they've landed a ton and will continue to catch tons, and I've caught a 42" on a Blue Yonder, I much prefer getting them in and released as fast as possible instead of tiring them out with lighter gear. 

Penn 525 Mag, Squall 15, Daiwa Sealine-X 20 or 30, Saltist 20 or 30, Jigmasters, etc.

You don't want a levelwind like the Calcutta.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Buy some nice reel like a Penn Squall or Fathom 15 or Daiwa 20, load it with #17 mono and #50 shock and sling a 6oz sinker and mullet head as far as you can.

Get a piece of **** reel on a 7 foot ugly stick with #12 mono. Double bottom rig with fresh shrimp, cut mullet or sand fleas. 3oz pyramid
Lob it gracefully 5 yards into the surf where it will catch good table fish like pompano, whiting, slot reds and blacks while your expensive 13ft rod gets shark after shark run to get one or two drum on the beach.


----------



## SCsurf (Aug 26, 2015)

SmoothLures said:


> I don't like the Akios/Abus for drum. Yeah they've landed a ton and will continue to catch tons, and I've caught a 42" on a Blue Yonder, I much prefer getting them in and released as fast as possible instead of tiring them out with lighter gear.
> 
> Penn 525 Mag, Squall 15, Daiwa Sealine-X 20 or 30, Saltist 20 or 30, Jigmasters, etc.
> 
> You don't want a levelwind like the Calcutta.


Can you expand on why I don't want a levelwind?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

SCsurf said:


> Can you expand on why I don't want a levelwind?


They are like training wheels on a bicycle.
You don't need them at all. Your thumb is the best level device on this earth


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

SCsurf said:


> Can you expand on why I don't want a levelwind?


It cuts down on casting distance . . .


----------



## SCsurf (Aug 26, 2015)

So what bait do you recommend for September/October fishing.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

what ever is in the water that catches fish


----------



## SCsurf (Aug 26, 2015)

spydermn said:


> what ever is in the water that catches fish


How about a little bit more specific for Drum on Sullivan's Island in October.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

SCsurf said:


> How about a little bit more specific for Drum on Sullivan's Island in October.


Live lizardfish


----------



## SCsurf (Aug 26, 2015)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Live lizardfish


Do you catch these with an Ugly Stick in the hog swamps in Horry County?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

SCsurf said:


> Do you catch these with an Ugly Stick in the hog swamps in Horry County?


Of course!

Go to charlestonfishing.com to ask everyone there about their opinion since there are people that fish there on there.
I already mentioned the baits to use.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Tons of reasons not to use a levelwind. It can fail in sand and on a fast fish like a black tip that picks up your bait. 

If you fish for drum in October, use a mullet head off a 6-10" mullet. Use the other chunks too but the head is best. That's all the answer you need.


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

SCsurf said:


> I am new to surfcasting and will be fishing Sullivan's Island end of September and October from the beach. My current set up is one of Tommy's 12' 3-7oz casting rods. What species am I fishing for at this time of year (I was hoping for drum)? What bait should I be using? How should I keep this bait fresh? What type of rig should I use/leader/etc? What time of the day/tide/moon phase? What test line mono/braid? Also, I need a reel for this rod. I am tied to shimano's and was looking at the Calcutta 700 but worry this is too bulky of a reel. Any other Shimano recommendations for this set up maybe a Torium?


hey surf. I fish the Isle of Palms a few times a month. Whiting,blues and stingrays are still heavy in the surf. Isle of Palms is a good location for bull reds in October. Mullet or Bluefish heads should get you some action 
As for the type of rig, I prefer a fishfinder rig. 4 inch 60lb fluoro leader tied to a swivel. i like mono on my conventional reel, so i use 14-18lb test.
As for reels, Im an Akios fan. I have their conventional and spinning reels and i enjoy using them.

in my opinion, you have one of the best surf rods on the market. You don't need to cast out a million yards every cast to catch fish. As RJ mentioned, you can catch a lot of fish very close to the sand. The advantage of having a longer rod and ability to cast further is that you can reach areas that others cant if needed. I see it every weekend when i go to the beach and people with the small setups are walking 30 yards out to cast another 10 yards. if that's what you like to do, that's fine but i would prefer a simpler and less dangerous option. I normally fish a double drop rig close to the surf (within 15 yards), i will use the 12ft rod around 50 yards out and the 14 ft rod is used when i see a large bait ball of fish with larger fish jumping out of the water from afar.


----------



## SCsurf (Aug 26, 2015)

jameswebstersc said:


> hey surf. I fish the Isle of Palms a few times a month. Whiting,blues and stingrays are still heavy in the surf. Isle of Palms is a good location for bull reds in October. Mullet or Bluefish heads should get you some action
> As for the type of rig, I prefer a fishfinder rig. 4 inch 60lb fluoro leader tied to a swivel. i like mono on my conventional reel, so i use 14-18lb test.
> As for reels, Im an Akios fan. I have their conventional and spinning reels and i enjoy using them.
> 
> in my opinion, you have one of the best surf rods on the market. You don't need to cast out a million yards every cast to catch fish. As RJ mentioned, you can catch a lot of fish very close to the sand. The advantage of having a longer rod and ability to cast further is that you can reach areas that others cant if needed. I see it every weekend when i go to the beach and people with the small setups are walking 30 yards out to cast another 10 yards. if that's what you like to do, that's fine but i would prefer a simpler and less dangerous option. I normally fish a double drop rig close to the surf (within 15 yards), i will use the 12ft rod around 50 yards out and the 14 ft rod is used when i see a large bait ball of fish with larger fish jumping out of the water from afar.


Thanks for an outstanding response. Are you buying your mullet from the bait shop or catching your own. How are you keeping your bait. What size hooks? Any way to minimize the number of sharks you are catching with cut bait? What part of IOP do you like to fish in Sept./Oct.


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

Bait: purchase fresh shrimp from seafood market or grocery store that sells fresh shrimp. Use the shrimp to catch bait.

I use gamakatsu 4-7 size circle hooks.
As for the location, I will pm you some spots later 😃


----------

